# MkV R32 Tires: Considering running 225/45/18, what do you think?



## bob8153 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm running stock R32 wheels and need new tires. I'm thinking about running Nitto Invo 225/45/18.
I don't run the car on the track. Mostly highway driving. I'm thinking the 225/45 over the stock 225/40 for a little more pothole protection. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

If the wheel well clearances are as tight in the same spots on the V as on the IV (mine) a 225/45 will just be too big. Overall diameter for that size is about 26", and the largest size that doesn't make contact at full lock is around 25.8". Since you're still on stock wheels at 7.5" wide, your options are very limited. You might be able to get away with a 235/40 even though tire manufacturers specs say that is only for rim widths of 8" and up. I know it's been done, as long as you can find a place willing to mount them for you. If you had 8" wide wheels you could go up to as large as 245/40/18


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

too big imo.. maybe a 235/40, wider/better traction and it'll still give you a little extra height. :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

my friend has 225/45/18s on a 8.5 et45 lowered 1 inch on his mkv r32 and they are too big. he rubs sometimes and they also make your wheels look like 17s


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

Mk4 18'' rims use 225/40/18, why would u even consider a 45? If u are low and i mean really low u can get away with 215/40/18 i beleive for a stretch look. I for one hate stetched tires, rather see a flush look


----------

